# Taylor Kinney attends the 'Chicago Fire' And 'Chicago P.D.' Cast Photocall at the Museum of Broadcast Communications in Chicago - Febr. 19,2014 (10x)



## Mandalorianer (20 Feb. 2014)

​


----------



## Q (21 Feb. 2014)

komischer Feuerwehranzug  :thx:


----------



## Mike150486 (31 Mai 2017)

Dankeschön für Kelly Severide


----------

